# Salvage track or not??



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm starting to tear down my first layout to start a new around the room layout. As I do the tear down I'm going to salvage all the turnouts because they are not glued down with anything but the ballast but I'm wondering about the rest of the track. Some of the track is nailed and glued, some is glued down with just acrylic caulk. It is all glued down in place with the ballast. So my question is how much effort should I put in trying to salvage all the track and will using the old track be more problems in the new layout than its worth. 

Thanks
David


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of track? What scale?

Many times, you can loosen the ballast with some water if it's glued with the typical white glue and water mixture.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I forgot about all the other info. Its HO Atlas NS flex mostly, there are a few standard NS track parts in there too. The ballast is down with the white glue mix.
I keep hearing and seeing the shortage of Atlas flex but some how my LHS has always had some in stock. I haven't been to the shop in about a month or so but it was still there then.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I would try to reuse it.

Wet it down, soak it good and it should come up easy.
I would clean it up the best you can and then blow it dry with a heat gun.

A hair dryer would work if you don't have a heat gun.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

And, anything held down with caulk can be loosened up with a putty knife, help at a shallow angle.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I am going to tear one down also. I plan on using the old track in my
new yard. I have not removed any yet so I don't know how easy it will be to clean up.
I have new track for the new main lines. I would think the old track would work fine
in yards and sidings at least.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I have reused my track before. just make sure that is flat before reusing it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Since you'll probably ballast it again, as long as you get most of the ballast off, you're in.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, try to salvage as much as you can........can used the saved money for other things. Removing glued ballast is easy. I use water/91% Rubbing Alcohol mix. Spray on the ballast areas, wait for it to soak in (maybe 15 to 20 minutes....in this 100 degree weather we are having, time might be a little shorter) and take a putty knife and work under the ballast to lift the ballast and track. You might have to cut the track as you go along.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thank for the info guys. Looks like I start work this weekend. Since I start being furloughed one day a week next month I'll have 3 day weekends till Sept. And yeah I will need to save money when I can for the new layout.

Carl I know what you mean about the heat, hitting the 100's tomorrow but the layout is in a room of my house so it stays cool in the AC. lol


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Davidfd85 said:


> Carl I know what you mean about the heat, hitting the 100's tomorrow but the layout is in a room of my house so it stays cool in the AC. lol


 
After working in the heat all day I love going in to the nice and cool bastment where the trains are.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Davidfd85 said:


> Thank for the info guys. Looks like I start work this weekend. Since I start being furloughed one day a week next month I'll have 3 day weekends till Sept.


Welcome to the furlough club. I get my letter tomorrow!


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I knew it was going to happen. We could have been exempted but they didn't so it starts on the 8th. The worse part about the whole thing is the total lack of information. Nobody knows what is going to happen, how many hours, what days, it all may change. The big thing we keep being told is its all fuild it may change in the next hour. Its really messed up. But since I have a mandatory retirement (max age for firefighters) in Jan I am looking at it as practice for living on a reduced income. It will work out and I'll be fine through it any way.


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Really? We've been given pretty specific details on how many days and when they'll be. Perhaps being a firefighter is more complex since that's a function where someone always has to be on duty, so not everyone can be furloughed at the same time.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

The question should be why you wouldn't want to try to salvage all that track. With the way things cost these days, salvaging could save some serious $$$.

-J.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I just was not sure how many problems I might have with running after re laying it and re ballasting it. 
I did manage to salvage about 80% of it. I've got the table down to bare wood now. I still have to pull all the wire out from under the table and am going to try and save as much of that as I can also.
Call me frugal.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I tore out my old layout in December. Saved all of the wood, screws, track and wiring that I could. Took a little longer but the amount of cash saved is great. I have not yet bought any track, that said I have broke into the spare 10 sticks of flex I had. I am about 50% trough the wiring and will need to buy another spool soon. For the table only two sheets of plywood were needed, everything else was reclaimed, even the screws.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

I did save all the wire and wood from the table. I have the first frame put together and will start setting it up this weekend and start a new build thread for it as its going to have things on it I've never done before like elevations, one bridge and a drop down so I'm sure I'm going to have a ton of questions.


----------

